# PHS docs: engine unit number 69 judge



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

Can the engine unit number ( #'s above the engine code) be matched to PHS documents? If so, where is number located on the PHS? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about '69's, but I know earlier cars don't have the EUN on the PHS. The only place to find that is on the protect-o-plate, which should be in your glovebox.  If you don't have the POP, you're not alone. They are not common at all, got thrown out, etc. I've had a bunch of these cars, and only _one_ of them came with a protect-o-plate in the glovebox....the '65 I still have.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The engine unit number's on the Protect-O-Plate? Cool! I didn't know that. I'll have to get mine out and check.

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I just found mine for my 66 buried in the glovebox.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out the inside of the back cover, Bear. It'll be backwards....you'll have the two letter block code followed by the EUN. Congrats on having the POP, guys!!!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I looked at my '69 PHS and it is not there. It is listed on the PHS for my '67.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

stevieray70 said:


> Can the engine unit number ( #'s above the engine code) be matched to PHS documents? If so, where is number located on the PHS? Thanks


Yes. It's on the Billing History form, at least on my '68 doc. Says Engine Unit Number with the number above it......On mine, it's between the Ign key # and the color code.


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> Yes. It's on the Billing History form, at least on my '68 doc. Says Engine Unit Number with the number above it......On mine, it's between the Ign key # and the color code.


Thanks. I called PHS and he said 68 was the last year it was listed on the billing sheet.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok....now I'll have to check the PHS on my '65 and see if the EUN is on there! Thanks!


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

I never see anyone mention this, but at least for 67, the billing history card supplied by PHS also lists the transmission unit number (TUN?) for automatics in addition to the engine unit number (EUN). And indeed the TUN number on my PHS billing history card matches the number on the little aluminum tag on my PX auto trans. Not sure the manual trans cars had this as well? 
Does the POP list the trans unit number? (I don't have my POP, so I don't know)


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Yes. It's on the Billing History form, at least on my '68 doc. Says Engine Unit Number with the number above it......On mine, it's between the Ign key # and the color code.


That's where it is listed for my 68. It's a 6 digit number, and it matches the number that is above the YS code on the front of my block. 
I think in 69 they stamped 7 digit numbers instead of 6.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, for you later model guys ('68-up) the vehicle's VIN is stamped on the front of the engine down along side the timing cover. That will tell you if it's the 'born with' block. Also, I checked, and my EUN is not on the build sheet for my '65, so that must apply to later cars.


----------

